

Show HN: I made an app to send silly anonymous cat facts to your friends (iOS) - kookiekrak
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cat-facts-extreme/id948941775?ls=1&mt=8

======
uberneo
Are you using the API key from thecatapi instead of just free 1000 pics which
doesn't need API. Because when I clicked on the link to get API key , then it
just says "Sorry, we're upgrading the API for the next couple of hours. Please
check back later. (Sun 17-02-2013)"

~~~
kookiekrak
free pics for now

------
kookiekrak
It polls:

[http://catfacts-api.appspot.com/](http://catfacts-api.appspot.com/) \- for
facts

[http://thecatapi.com/](http://thecatapi.com/) \- for tumblr photos

Uses:

twilio - for sms sends

Feedback appreciated and I'll answer any questions!

------
kookiekrak
click this to install: [http://getapp.in/mP7F](http://getapp.in/mP7F)

so i can track the source :)

------
eip
Now we need worst cat facts.

